# Newbie questions 1963 Schwinn Jaguar Mark V



## jal12147

I have a Jaguar Mark V missing the horn.  Will the horns listed on that auction site for the Phantoms and I'm assuming the earlier Jaguars with the large tanks fit mine?
What is the value of this bike?  It's black, some scratches but overall good.
Thanks,
John 
Milford, MI


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Is it a three speed?
Does it have a front and rear rack?
How about the 'S' reflector on the rear fender?


----------



## JLarkin

I would contact memorylane-classics.com.  The probably have a horn for your tank.  And you don't have to say "that auction site" around here.  This board is not run by psychotics unlike "that schwinn board".


----------



## jal12147

Shane, it has the teardrop rear reflector, rear carrier, and is a single speed.  When I stored it years ago, I thought the handle grips, housings for the rear reflector and carrier reflectors were white, but yesterday when I cleaned the grime off of it they are tan.  Did they fade or is my memory that bad?

Thanks John, I'll contact them for a horn.  I also have a Schwinn Black Phantom made for Firestone that I'd like to restore this winter.

Thanks for the replies,
John


----------



## jal12147

It also has the springer front forks.
John
Milford, MI


----------



## greenephantom

Should be a nice bike once it's all back together.  Grips should be white, but they do sometimes dis-color over time.  Rack reflectors should be white.  Teardrop reflector  housing should be chrome over plastic, but the chrome wears off very easily.
  Tank horn is the small-button style for the slimline tanks.  They show up occassionally on eBay, but the style for Phantom style tanks are much more common.
   Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jal12147

Thanks for the info Geoff.
I'll work on the grips with a toothbrush and ultra fine rubbing compound.
Should I just replace the rear reflector or is there a company that will be able to plate it?
Are you able to give me a ball park value on the bike?

BTW very nice Monza!

John
Milford, Mi


----------



## copiecat

*problem*

Hi,
On the slim tank, the Phantom button is too large, it can go but we must
enlarge the hole. Also the mounting lugs are too large and the mounting holes did not match either ...

But with the courage you can.







I restaure a mark V too


----------



## npence

there is a couple delta horns on ebay right now that will work in the slim line tank.


----------

